

What Do We Now Know, after Nokia's Latest Profit Warning & Layoffs - SlipperySlope
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/06/what-do-we-now-know-after-nokias-latest-profit-warning-layoffs-the-titanic-deck-chairs-moment.html
The takeaway ...&#60;p&#62;"Yesterday the Nokia share price fell 18% in one day, the biggest fall it has ever had. The share price had climbed 11% in the first 5 months when Elop was in charge, when he executed the previous strategy. After his magnificent new strategy unveilled in February 2011, Nokia share price has fallen by 74%. Today we heard that Moody's has joined the two other ratings agencies downgrading Nokia to junk. All three ratings agencies rated Nokia one notch below perfect when Elop took charge. I think we can see the pattern here. The Captain sees the iceberg. He knows he could save his ship. But he would rather go fire 10,000 engineers and buy a Swedish company. He's rather rearrange the deck chairs. Full Steam Ahead!"
======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Yesterday the Nokia share price fell 18% in one day, the biggest fall it has
ever had. The share price had climbed 11% in the first 5 months when Elop was
in charge, when he executed the previous strategy. After his magnificent new
strategy unveilled in February 2011, Nokia share price has fallen by 74%.
Today we heard that Moody's has joined the two other ratings agencies
downgrading Nokia to junk. All three ratings agencies rated Nokia one notch
below perfect when Elop took charge. I think we can see the pattern here. The
Captain sees the iceberg. He knows he could save his ship. But he would rather
go fire 10,000 engineers and buy a Swedish company. He's rather rearrange the
deck chairs. Full Steam Ahead!"

